# Newbie



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Morning all ,
New member saying hello
Regards 
John


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

19 views and not one hello 🤣🤣


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No hello but a Welcome


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No hello but a Welcome


I’m assuming you were going to write hello instead of bellow , 🤣🤣. 
Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jboy33 said:


> I’m assuming you were going to write hello instead of bellow , 🤣🤣.
> Thanks


Lol yes bloody spell check


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum,,,,,,


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Cheers mate


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jboy33 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi John Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Thanks


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome John


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Jboy33 said:


> Cheers mate


Lovely car John,,,,
don’t usually like Black wheels but yours looks great,,,,


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi jboy33
enjoy the forum and NICE ride


----------

